# Arnold Schwinn front brake hub question?



## oquinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Before the porkchop is there a locknut after the cone.I have a locknut but the porchop seems to stick out just a bit I can see part of the drum brakes.Is there a diagram?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 24, 2013)

oquinn said:


> Before the porkchop is there a locknut after the cone.I have a locknut but the porchop seems to stick out just a bit I can see part of the drum brakes.Is there a diagram?




Usually a washer or two. Some did have the lock nut under chop because the bearing tower as I call it, was shorter. Yours sounds like it needs washers


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 24, 2013)

You don't need a lock nut on the inside. For some reason each brake I get is a little different not sure if that is due to axle swap outs over the years etc. 
If you remove the lock nut on the inside you may need a washer or 2 on the inside as mentioned above or another trick is to place the stepped hat washer on the inside for spacing and centering the axle.


----------



## oquinn (Oct 24, 2013)

*describe step hat washer*

I'm not sure what that is?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 24, 2013)

This may help. The stepped/hat washer is in the middle of the pic. (example shown is a prewar front brake) same concept though...


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 29, 2014)

*axle size*

It's been a while since I wrenched on a post war drum brake. Several of the post war pork chops that I have seen, have the step washer spot welded to the outside of the pork chop; maybe all the post war did?

I'm trying to determine the axle size on a post war drum brake, I think the front and rear are the same size and its not the same as prewar. 

It measures more closely to 11/32" or .343 but I don't have a thread gauge or die that will match the TPI.

Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------

